# 330cic 18" Hamann PG2 or OEM Style 71?



## bbkat (Oct 27, 2002)

Anyone know the weight difference on these?

Hamann










OEM


----------



## tgravo2 (Dec 7, 2002)

I've never really been a fan of the PG2, and I think the style 71 is the best looking BMW wheel, that's what I would get. :thumbup:


----------



## AF (Dec 21, 2001)

I don't know the weight of those wheels but I can tell you that the PG2's are most likely heavier.

If your going aftermarket I suggest you find a wheel that weighs a maximum of 24lbs. but if you can find less then go for it. Plus add 24 to 25 lbs for the 235/40/18 tire your most likely going to use.

To give you an idea of wheel and tire weight, stock M68's with a Contisport tire weigh in around 45 to 46 lbs brand new depending on whether its a front or rear . . .


----------



## SergioK (Aug 14, 2002)

I have the HM2 rims (8.5) with 235/40/18 tires all around and I think the whole combo weighs in at about 45lbs.


----------



## AF (Dec 21, 2001)

sergiok said:


> I have the HM2 rims (8.5) with 235/40/18 tires all around and I think the whole combo weighs in at about 45lbs.


Depending on which tires you have and if you have the older or the newer (polished lip) HM2's your total wheel & tire would be anywhere from 49lbs. to 52 lbs.

BTW you've got one of my favorite wheels :thumbup:


----------



## SergioK (Aug 14, 2002)

AF330i said:


> Depending on which tires you have and if you have the older or the newer (polished lip) HM2's your total wheel & tire would be anywhere from 49lbs. to 52 lbs.
> 
> BTW you've got one of my favorite wheels :thumbup:


Thank you! Some people (Raffi) say they are too :bling: Personally, I think they look great too, simple star design... classic, plus they clear my StopTech BBK! :thumbup:

I just weighed them at Hack's place about three weeks ago... I coulda sworn they were 45lbs. I'll weigh them again as soon as I buy a scale! :rofl:


----------



## MG67 (Aug 19, 2003)

Personally I love the 18" Alpina rim, like Alex Baumann has on his coupe...
www.alpina.de
I had those on my 2000 328i sedan in the Netherlands.


----------

